
The pre-registration experiment:an alternative publication model for ML research - nabla9
http://preregister.science/
======
nabla9
[https://old.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/imew49/new...](https://old.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/imew49/news_neurips2020_the_preregistration_experiment/)

